# She's getting into my nerve



## apsicle

Hi everyone! Can someone let me know the meaning of this expression (in Tagalog) and how will you say it in Tagalog. 

*She's getting into my nerve.* 

Thank you! 

Aps


----------



## DotterKat

For that idiom, nerve is commonly written in the plural form so "She's getting into my nerve*s*" would be the way to say it.
In Tagalog, we would commonly translate that as "*Nakakairita* siya!"


----------



## apsicle

DotterKat said:


> For that idiom, nerve is commonly written in the plural form so "She's getting into my nerve*s*" would be the way to say it.
> In Tagalog, we would commonly translate that as "*Nakakairita* siya!"


 

Thank You *Dotterkat*! That's a big help.


----------

